# LG Viewty non reconnu



## PeterPaan (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
(J'ai fait une recherche sur ce forum sans succès.) 
J'ai un téléphone mobile LG Viewty que j'ai cherché à connecter à mon iMac (iMac Alu 24")... Il ne se passe rien de rien, pourtant il semble bien que la batterie du portable se recharge (icône sur le mobile)... Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## leon1983 (10 Avril 2008)

c'est normal que la batterie se recharge, le port usb l'alimente en jus. Pour la synchro, isync ne fonctionne pas avec le viewty et il semble que ce soit pareil avec Missng sync. Tu peux envoyer les Vcards manuellemnt sur le éléphone mais cela va vite devenir lassant, surtout si ton carnet d'adressse sur l'imac est bien plein.


----------



## lolivierlol (21 Avril 2008)

Il y a plusieurs solutions pour le viewty avec des script qui ont été réalisés

comme iCalt2viewty, SyncTunes, Wall4viewty, m4V2mp4 et l'encodage vidéo.

J'ai fait un résumé sur un autre forum :
http://liz.vicious.xooit.com/f23-Mac-Os-X.htm


----------



## fanougym (21 Avril 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> Tu peux envoyer les Vcards manuellemnt sur le éléphone mais cela va vite devenir lassant, surtout si ton carnet d'adressse sur l'imac est bien plein.



Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Il est tout à fait possible d'exporter l'ensemble du carnet d'adresse en une Vcard. Il suffit de l'envoyer par bluetooth vers le viewty pour le synchroniser.
Petit bémol en ce qui me concerne, un problème, très certainement d'encodage, qui me fait apparaître les accents de mes contacts comme des signes cabalistiques sur le téléphone ...
Si quelqu'un avait une solution, je suis preneur ...  

En ce qui concerne la liaison USB, je suis assez perplexe : 
À la maison, sur un mac mini PPC 1,25Ghz, le téléphone monte sans problème comme un disque externe. J'ai accès à l'ensemble de ma carte SD. Très pratique et très rapide.
Par contre, au boulot, sur un Emac PPC 1,00 Ghz, impossible de le faire monter, pire, cela bloque systématiquement la machine; Obligé de forcer à quitter et relancer le finder pour m'en sortir.
Enfin, sur mon macbook, pas de problème pour le faire monter ... heureusement d'ailleurs, puisque les seules solutions pour intervenir sur le firmware, virer des personalisations opérateurs ou le flasher passent malheureusement par windows  
À ce sujet, pour ce genre de manipulations, je conseillerais plutôt Wmare Fusion que Parrallèl, qui fait planter le flashage ...

Le téléphone est bien sûr toujours en service "mode de données"
Les trois mac sont sur Léopard 10.5.2

D'autres expériences de macusers avec un viewty ?


----------



## jadeocean (20 Juin 2008)

Ici, comme Fanougym, exportation des contacts OK mais petit soucis d'accent aussi..
Enfin ca le fait quand même !


----------



## ortog (4 Novembre 2008)

Pour connecter le viewty au mac fastoch : en usb et cela marche ! :
copier coller du forum : http://www.forummobiles.com/lofiversion/index.php/t148860.html

2 méthodes donc:
1) soit tu n'as pas de carte memoire SD dans ton viewty. Si c'est le cas, l'ordi ne prendra pas en compte le viewty. la seule maniere que tu aura de transferer les fichiers sera par bluetooth.
c'est lent certe.... mais c'est la seule methode possible pour echanger des données entre le macbook et la memoire interne du tel.

2) soit tu as une carte SD dans ton viewty. Si c'est le cas plusieurs solutions s'offrent à toi:
a) tu peux continuer par bluetooth comme décrit plus haut
b ) tu peux passer par USB. pour cela il faut etre sur déja que ton viewty a bien reperer la carte SD (menu, réglage, telephone, memoire manager, memoire externe).
si il te marque bien que tu as la memoire que tu devrais avoir... c'est bon... si ce n'est pas le cas. essais de formater la carte SD (depuis le tel ou depuis le macbook si tu as un lecteur carte flash).
si ton viewty voit bien la carte SD... il faut etre ensuite sur que tu est dans le bon mode USB...
pour cela: 
menu, reglage, téléphone, connectivité, mode de connexion USB 
et là il faut que tu sois en "stockage de masse" ( et non pas en sychro music ou donnée)
Enfin, il faut etre sur que le fichier que tu cherches a transmettre via usb depuis ton tel vers le macbook est bien sur la carte SD et non dans la memoire interne du tel.
pour cela c'est tres simple.
lorsque tu clic une fois (pour le mettre en surbrillance) sur le fichier en question, en bas a gauche un petit icone de carte memoire doit s'afficher.... si ce n'est pas le cas tu va dans:
option, déplacé, memoire externe.
c) tu as un lecteur externe de cartes? et les solutions présentées plus haut ne fonctionnent pas? bah tu peux toujours démonter la batterie et echanger les données via le lecteur de carte...
pas pratique mais efficace!

 cordialement,


----------



## pounard (30 Décembre 2008)

j'ai les plus grandes peines à connecter mon VIEWTY à mon Macbook en bluetooth
quelqu'un peut m'aider sur la marche à suivre, genre pas à pas ?
autre question: estc-e que le bluetooth peut permettre d'utiliser le telephone en tant que modem ?...
(mille excuse si cette question vous écorche les yeux, je débute dans tout ça )


----------



## aunisien (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
ma femme vient d'avoir un viewty pour pouvoir transférer des mp3 en bluetooth faut il obligatoirement avoir une carte SD dedans ?
Car la connexion se fait bien puis plus rien lors du transfert.
Merci


----------



## fanougym (2 Janvier 2009)

pounard a dit:


> j'ai les plus grandes peines à connecter mon VIEWTY à mon Macbook en bluetooth
> quelqu'un peut m'aider sur la marche à suivre, genre pas à pas ?



Va dans tes prefs système/ bluetooth et clique sur le petit + en bas de la fenêtre.
Suis les instructions pour jumeler ton téléphone. N'oublies pas de confirmer l'option "modem".
Par la suite, pour les échanges de fichiers, bien penser à activer le partage bluetooth dans tes prefs système / partage ...



pounard a dit:


> autre question: estc-e que le bluetooth peut permettre d'utiliser le telephone en tant que modem ?...



Bien sûr, mais cela demande quelques manipulations ...
D'abord charger les drivers génériques ici
Suivre les instructions ...
Et modifier ton firefox pour qu'il reconnaisse le viewty comme user agent (je cherche le tuto ...)

Bon courage !


----------



## fanougym (2 Janvier 2009)

aunisien a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> ma femme vient d'avoir un viewty pour pouvoir transférer des mp3 en bluetooth faut il obligatoirement avoir une carte SD dedans ?



à priori non, as tu bien coché ton partage bluetooth dans tes prefs système ?


----------



## Miaka (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème depuis hier avec ma carte mémoire (Micro SD 4 GB)
Lorsque je l'inserre dans mon LG il ne la détecte pas
Je l'ai formater avec mon ordinateur et elle ne marche toujours pas
Mon ordinateur la détecte.
Est ce le portable qui à un problème ou est ce ma carte mémoire ?
Ou sinon quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aidez à trouver une solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## fanougym (2 Mars 2009)

tu formates bien la carte en Fat32 ?


----------

